# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Έκθεση φωτογραφίας "Το Ταξίδι - Το ελληνικό όνειρο στην Αμερική"

## Trakman

Από 10 Ιουλίου έως 28 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009 φιλοξενείται στο Μουσείο Μαρμαροτεχνίας στον Πύργο της Τήνου η έκθεση φωτογραφίας με τίτλο "ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ - Το ελληνικό όνειρο στην Αμερική", σε επιμέλεια της Μαρίας Ηλιού. Φιλοξενούνται φωτογραφίες-ντοκουμέντα από την μετανάστευση των Ελλήνων στην Αμερική για μια καλύτερη ζωή, τη διαβίωσή τους εκεί, αλλά και σπάνιο υλικό από το γενικότερο κλίμα της εποχής.
Προσωπικά βρήκα την έκθεση ως την καλύτερη που έχω δει ποτέ μου!! Πολύ συγκινητική, με προσεκτικά επιλεγμένο υλικό, ταξιδεύει τον επισκέπτη στην αγωνία και την προσπάθεια των Ελλήνων μεταναστών να σταθούν στα πόδια τους.
Ένα μικρό δείγμα φαίνεται παρακάτω. Και με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω ότι και το ίδιο το Μουσείο Μαρμαροτεχνίας είναι εκπληκτικό! Όσοι βρεθείτε στην Τήνο, αξίζει να τα επισκεφτείτε! :Wink: 

Trakakis_P7262463.jpg

_"Ναυτίλος". Το πρώτο πυρηνικό αμερικανικό υποβρύχιο μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης, δεκαετία του 1950. (Library of Congress)



_Trakakis_P7262469.jpg

_Επιβίβαση στην Πάτρα, 11 Ιουλίου 1910. Οι περισσότεροι μετανάστες έφευγαν από την Πάτρα. Τα πρώτα χρόνια μικρά πλοία μετέφεραν τους μετανάστες στην Τεργέστη, στη Μασσαλία, τη Νεάπολη και τη Γένοβα και εκεί επιβιβάζονταν σε υπερωκεάνεια. (Library of Congress)_

----------


## Leo

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με όσα περιέγραψε ο Γιώργος παραπάνω και θα σας πω ότι είναι συγκλονιστική έτσι όπως παρουσιάζεται.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ευχαριστω Γιωργο. Δεν το ηξερα αυτο

Και οι δυο φωτογραφιες ειναι απιθανες

Ν

----------


## Leo

Επειδή έτυχε να δούμε αυτή την έκθεση μαζί με τον Γιώργο, θέλω να σας διαβεβαιώσω ότι για μένα ήταν το συγκλονιστικότερο πολιτιστικό γεγονός που είδα φέτος το καλοκαίρι. Θα παρακαλέσω λοιπόν τον Γιώργο, να μας χαρίσει άλλες δυό στιγμές από την εμπειρία μας σε αυτή την έκθεση, τις ατιπροσωπευτικότρες του τίτλου *"ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ - Το ελληνικό όνειρο στην Αμερική".* 

Γιώργο νομίζω ότι ο κ. Πέππας της αξίζει.

----------


## Naias II

Ενδιαφέρουσα έκθεση και δυστυχώς τώρα το μαθαίνω, επειδή το καλοκαίρι ήμουν εκτός net, διακοπές κλπ.
Όμως, έκανα μια αναζήτηση και βρήκα ότι κυκλοφορεί βιβλίο και DVD με της Μαρίας Ηλιού

*Το ταξίδι: Το ελληνικό όνειρο στην Αμερική*

Πληροφορίες

*Βιβλίο* 

*DVD* (που στη πρόσοψη έχει το Νέα Ελλάς)

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε Ναιάς σ'ευχαριστούμε για την πολύτιμη πληροφορία!!!!


Ανεβάζω δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες που υποσχέθηκα από την έκθεση!! Αφιερωμένες στον Νίκο Πέππα, στο Leo, στον Naias II και στο rocinante!!

Trakakis_P7262470.jpg

Trakakis_P7262474.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαρσιτώ Γιώργο, ελπίζω με αυτές, ο κύριος Πέππας να διαπιστώσει ότι ήταν κάτι συναρπαστικό και εξαιρετικά αξιόλογο.

----------


## Rocinante

Σε ευχαριστω Γιωργο. Δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να επισκευτω την εκθεση

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Trakman, πολύ ωραία η έκθεση και με πλούσιο υλικό  :Cool:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαρσιτώ Γιώργο, ελπίζω με αυτές, ο κύριος Πέππας να διαπιστώσει ότι ήταν κάτι συναρπαστικό και εξαιρετικά αξιόλογο.


Σας ευχαριστω ολους.  Ειναι μολις σημερα (16 Ιουνιου 2010) που ειδα αυτο το θεμα, αφου μου τοο ανεφερε ο Γιωργος (_Trakman_).  Τι απιθανη εκθεση, τι φωτογραφιες...

----------

